# There's a new best sub:o



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Let the discussion begin....


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

so.. hmm.. where is your review of this subwoofer? supposed this area is for member reviews of things. 

-and its very "cheap" too (in germany where i saw it in sale). about 570 dollars/449euro. too much for me atleast.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Best for what?


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

"BEST" is very subjective.


----------

